# emerge portage Fehler

## lehrling2011

Hallo,

bekomme bei einem emerge portage folgenden Fehler, habe schon einigen Stunden im google verbracht leider ohne Erfolg. Habt ihr vielleicht noch eine Idee?

emerge  portage

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libffi-3.0.9  USE="-debug -static-libs -test"

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b [1.5.26] USE="-test%"

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libffi-0

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.2.11 [1.0.11-r1]

[uninstall    ] app-admin/eselect-news-20080320

[blocks b     ] app-admin/eselect-news ("app-admin/eselect-news" is blocking app-admin/eselect-1.2.11)

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-python-20100321

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r1 [2.4.4-r4, 2.5.4-r2] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.25 [2.1.6.13] USE="(ipc%*) -python3%"

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/portage-2.1.9 ("<sys-apps/portage-2.1.9" is blocking dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r1)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    dev-lang/python:2.6 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.25', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo und willkommen im Forum

Du hast vermutlich ein uraltes stage3 Archiv verwendet?!

Falls es sich um eine Neuinstallation handelt ist es wahrscheinlich besser und einfacher noch mal neu anzufangen und ein aktuelles stage3 zu verwenden. Aktuelle stage3 Archive findest auf den Mirror unter releases/<deine Architektur>/autobuilds/

Sicher ist es auch möglich deine aktuelle Installation auf einen aktuellen Stand zu bringen, doch als Neuling werden dir da sicherlich noch einige Steine im Weg liegen...-  sprich, fange besser noch mal mit einer aktuellen stage3 aus den autobuilds neu an.

----------

## lehrling2011

hallo Josef.95,

dank für deine Antwort. Allerdings ist das wirklich ein älteres System das aktualisiert werden sollt - hast du vielleicht eine Tip?

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm, versuche mal einen Zwischenschritt mit portage-2.1.8.3 

```
# emerge -av1 =sys-apps/portage-2.1.8.3

# emerge -av1 portage
```

----------

## lehrling2011

Hallo Josef.95,

das wars - jetzt geht alles - DANKE!!

----------

## Josef.95

Na prima..!

Es wäre nett wenn du dann noch ein [gelöst] oder [solved] Präfix vor den Thread Titel setzen würdest. Dies sollte dir möglich sein indem du deinen ersten Beitrag editierst.

----------

